# fin-nor reels



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Any input on the offshore spinning reels they make would be appreciated. planning on getting a jigging and popping set up together and saw these.I have about 0% experience with spinning reels but I'm getting used to the idea of having a few on the boat.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Never owned one but Ive heard some good stuff about the Offshore series. Way cheaper than Stellas, hold a bunch of line, good amount of drag and pretty tuff. Sharkbait<*^%> swears by them, send him a PM for more info


----------



## LD (Apr 28, 2012)

I have an OS095 its a tank, big, ugly ,bullet proof, more drag than any spinning reel I think, more line, never a problem, easy to take apart and clean, I would highly recommend it, I have 480 yds of 100# Sufix832 on it. Its mounted on a 10' Ugly Stick. +++++


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks


----------

